# Senso-Ryu Aikijutsu | Randori



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 11, 2008)

[yt]ULQhFaUltBc[/yt]


----------



## bluekey88 (Nov 11, 2008)

Damn!  Aikido with balls!  LOVE IT!!

Peace,
Erik


----------



## arnisador (Nov 11, 2008)

Smooth!


----------



## morph4me (Nov 12, 2008)

Nice, that's the way aikido should be done. Great find Brian, thanks for posting it.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 12, 2008)

He does do a great job moving and mixing in throws with atemi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  All of that done with some speed.


----------



## Yari (Nov 16, 2008)

wonderful. I really enjoyed that!

/Yari


----------

